# Do different suppliers charge different prices for Andersen doors?



## connsu (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it worth it for me to try to call around and see the best price for an Andersen French sliding door? Is there a fixed price for them?  
Also, what is this "Renewal by Andersen" that I get when I try to search for Andersen doors?  Is it the same company or someone trying to sound like they are the real Andersen company?  Thanks.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 29, 2008)

Shopping around never hurt anyone. I am quite positive that Anderson sets minimum pricing limits and I'm sure that there's a retailer who would price gouge you without batting an eye.


----------



## guyod (Apr 10, 2008)

I know anderson has a silverline brand. i got a sliding glass door for about $300. But its not really an anderson just a cheap vinyl slider with an anderson sticker on it (builders grade). Im not not familiar with renewal but its probably the same deal if they are cheap.  i got mine at 84 lumber.


----------



## connsu (Apr 10, 2008)

I checked on a 3 door unit and it would cost me over $6000 with their installation of $1500. If I cut it down to 2 doors, sliders, plus a window, it might be more cost efficient plus cut down on heat loss. Three doors is a lot of glass.


----------



## vba1700 (Apr 12, 2008)

I believe the RBA are franchises.  I had the Phoenix, Arizona franchise come out and quote me a french door.  I was impressed with Anderson and RBA, but the cost was around $6200.  It appears that installation was about $2500.  Way to much for me.


----------



## John7447 (Apr 21, 2008)

Andersen doors are sold at whats called truck load prices means longer lead
time 4to6 weeks.The french wood slider is there best.There are sliding doors with a higher d.p rating  but in vinyl,fiberglass and metal not in wood.


----------



## harrisnb (Aug 19, 2008)

You are quite right in that Andersen offers better rates to higher volume dealers. These dealers can pass on the savings to their customers, or keep it for themselves. Often, retailers who offer other building supplies, will discount door and window orders if their customer will purchase their other building supplies (2x4's, block, etc.) from them. Some of your better pricing might come from a big box retailer.


----------

